# NBA bigs learn at School of Duncan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There was a moment in the fourth quarter Saturday when Cleveland’s Tristan Thompson could see the future, as clear as the present. And he knew he was toast.
> 
> Tim Duncan had just pivoted along the baseline, positioning his body between Thompson and the basket, pinning the Cavaliers’ young big man to his hip in order to create an unobstructed path to two points.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2013/03/17/nba-big-men-learn-much-at-school-of-duncan/

If Timmy is offering to work out with anybody, I would really hope some of these youngsters take him up on that offer. Doesn't get much better than learning the position from Tim Duncan.


----------



## stalingrad101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tim is so underrated because he is so good, there are a couple others like him- but HE IS A WIIIINNNNNNERRRR


----------

